# A mistranslation or non offensive to the follically challenged?



## Welsh Classical Fan (Jan 31, 2010)

I have always called it "Night on the Bare Mountain" and yet in recent years, it seems to have become "Night on a Bald Mountain". When the Russian (whose name I can never spell) composed it, did he say the mountain was bare or bald?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bald. The Bald Mountain is real place where, according to many legends, witches enjoyed their parties. 

You can't say that mountain is bald, it's a metaphor and thanslator who invited "bare" mountain probably wanted it to be more literal. 

Whatever was his intention, the original bare mountain is bald. Like Bruckner.


----------

